# New Turtle Tank



## Waninoko (Jan 13, 2008)

i just got them on the weekend and made a tank from sctatch, im hopeing to make it bigger and more green.

this is Cheech and Chong









Chong on top, Cheech on the bottom.









Chong on top, Cheech on the bottom.




























anyone have any tips?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

You need to get one of those fluorescent bulbs by zoomed or reptisun from PJ's Pets that contain UVA/UVB rays.

These bulbs mimic sunlight and provide your turtles with vitamin d3 so that they can properly synthesize their bones and shell with calcium.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Awesome tank for your turtles, i really like it!!!
HEHEHEHE Cheech & Chong    
those are 2 happy dudes


----------



## Waninoko (Jan 13, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks and i was planning on getting the UV lights, but those cost alittle bit of change, so i was waiting till this weekend to go shopping for a nice one. i really cant wait to have like a 120G tank with all river live rocks and such. Also i want a hidden area that the turtles wont be able to get to, but that i will be able to see, to have tiny fish, and yes i know turtles are strong but ill make a mighty fish fortress. i always take things over the top lol


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

So far things look good, two things I would look at changing.

#1 Get a in-tank filter to reduce flow at surface, turtles live in slow moving water for he most part, also by doing that you will help to maintain water temp and evaporation.

#2 Better Lighting, I think your already working on this..

Good luck with cheech and chong


----------



## Waninoko (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks^^ i actaully put this thing that makes the filter water go right into the tank without dropping so much. so its more like an intank filter. i will get an intank filter,once i need to get a bigger tank, i have to do it all in stages because fish stuff costs a fortune.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

you have to make sure with those things that you maintain a cycled tank just like with fish

also they require massive biofiltration.

The airpump is pointless overall but you can keep it for looks (or if its runnning the filter?)

Good looking turtles. Be sure to keep your pH over 7, preferably near 8, and have a lot of dissolved calcium in there. Using crushed coral in the filter for example or buying buffers for fish would work. Have fun.


----------



## Waninoko (Jan 13, 2008)

I was told that any air in the tank will help keep the water more clear. Once I get my bigger tank I will have an in water filter with my regular filter pouring over a rock water fall. Which is anotherfilter plus more air to help keep the tank clean. But most of all looking awesome.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i personally dont treat turtles like fish as far as trying to cycle. I just do huge water changes once a week and constantly clean out the filter. 

If you start to feed your guys out of the tank you might have better luck with keeping a cycle...but thats just how i keep my guys.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Waninoko said:


> I was told that any air in the tank will help keep the water more clear.


I don't get the correlation between putting air bubbles in your tank and getting clear water in return.  
Maybe that person was trying to tell you that the air bubbles would increase the water currents in the tank, thus pulling debris and such, which will be sucked in by the filter.
Though in my opinion, a good filter alone can do this job pretty good.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

ozi said:


> I don't get the correlation between putting air bubbles in your tank and getting clear water in return.
> Maybe that person was trying to tell you that the air bubbles would increase the water currents in the tank, thus pulling debris and such, which will be sucked in by the filter.
> Though in my opinion, a good filter alone can do this job pretty good.


You are correct, air bubbles on there own will do nothing to "clean" the water but it will help move it around to prevent it from getting stagnent. i think that is what was meant, with turtles mechanical filtration is the most important along with regular water changes and proper filter maintenance.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

They look beautiful and a nice setup. For calcium, when I had a turtle I use to get it cuttle bones. The ones in petsmart for parrots or birds. It might dirtify the water but with the filter its no problem. They will grow really fast, I used to spoon feed mine, literally, I had a spoond and used to put pellets in the spoon. But yea, for future, 130 gallon would be really nice. Big good luck to you, Im out of tutle business and on to live plants.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Cute buggers they are . Bittersweet not having my turtles but they are in great hands w/the X-gf.

My advice when you get a larger set-up is to incorporate a drain at the bottom for ease of cleaning. Also, you might want to consider another two holes for a canister intake and return lines. This will aleviate the issue of losing prime of the filter. Whether it's from servicing the filter or the turtles becoming the "bull in a china shop" when they get large and knocking up the end of the intake tube, it's well worth the extra cost of incorporating these features and it will save you time and effort in the maintenance down the road.

Aeration and/or lots of water movement will prevent water stagnation as jrs mentioned. Many of the nasty microbial life prefers stagnant conditions and since the lower intestinal tract is teaming with microbial life, they get into the water when they deficate. Please keep in mind that this will not remove the potential of ppl getting microbial poisoning but part of a preventative measure. Remember to wash your hands after having your hands in there .


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

As for calcium instead of cuttlebone, you can try the turtle blocks that slowly dissolve and release calcium into the water.

No mess.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

never had cuttle go gross on me.. but i wash thiers every week in case it gets slimey


----------



## Waninoko (Jan 13, 2008)

ill look on the internet for a stock pile of those dissolveing calcium things, i think it will just be easiest


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> i personally dont treat turtles like fish as far as trying to cycle. I just do huge water changes once a week and constantly clean out the filter.
> 
> If you start to feed your guys out of the tank you might have better luck with keeping a cycle...but thats just how i keep my guys.


A turtle tank can be maintained cycled very easily. Food rationing is important as is a massive biofilter and a good flow rate (though it should be diffused in the main area)

its important to remember that though nitrogen compounds wont have the quick lethal effect they can on fish they will cause long term deterioration.

A terrapin tank is an african cichlid tank with a bigger biofilter and shallow water.


----------

